# first IDPA match...



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

Well a few weeks back I planned on attending my first USPSA match but we had a nasty storm all weekend. So yesterday, Oct. 23 was a IDPA match at the same club. It was there annual Halloween match. The stages and rules were slightly relaxed for the Halloween theme and I think maybe that was a good thing for my first match! The PX4 9mm fullsize performed flawlessly as I expected! As for the match....it was some serious fun! I didn't shoot anyone, I didn't embarrass myself, I learned a few things and had a mountain of fun. I am hooked and will be finding and participating in other IDPA and USPSA matches. It's actually a little cheaper than a day at the regular range and 100 times more fun! Once I do a few pistol matches I will try a 3 gun match. This stuff is fun!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad you liked it, been doing the IDPA thing for just over two years now, dabbled in USPSA a little and will probably get into "3 Gun" some time in the near future.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it. Now just Join the IDPA, and Beware the sucking sound of ammo as you participate in more Matches, look into SO training.... etc.!


----------

